# Cyprus Clinic confusion....Bahceci, British Cyprus??



## cmf76 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking into DE cycle in Cyprus. I have been reading old reviews about Baheci and am interested in finding out more. However somewhere within old posts on this website, I thought someone had said Baheci changed it's name. I found 2 different websites (http://www.bahceci.com/) and (http://www.cyprusivf.com/). I am confused because on the Baheci site it doesn't even appear they have a clinic in Cyprus.....but I am not too familiar with Cyprus so maybe I am missing something.

On that note, I was looking into Team Miracle and wanted to compare other Cyprus clinic options. If you have any input I would very much appreciate!


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello! sorry for being late to your post. Honestly, I don't know much about clinic so I can't give you any advice. 
we just started our cycle in ukraine, I doubt whether you know something about it. 
But the average cost for de ivf there is 5 900 including 2 attempts and transportation, food, interpreter and accommodation as well as all meds you will be taking. 
p.s. I'm wondering are you in program right now? what did you choose?


----------

